# Young Hairless Male for Adoption in Absecon, NJ



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

Wilbur needs a new home. My daughter brought home what we thought were two males two weeks ago, but one didn't sprout the "jewels". We have decided to keep the female and got her a new friend. Wilbur is approximately 3 months old and is a little shy. He needs someone who is experienced with helping shy rats to come out of their shell. He nipped my daughter once while she was petting him in the cage. When he's out of the cage he's a real cuddle bug and he bruxes and boggles like crazy when you pet him! He puts his little paw in between your thumb and finger. He likes to hold hands. Lol  Please someone give him a good home soon!


----------



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Young Hairless Male for Adoption in Absecon, NJ (UPDATE)*

I am happy to report that Wilbur will be going to his new home on Wednesday! ;D


----------

